# Ok, I give up... any volunteers....



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

to exchange a Magic Yarn Ball with me? My partner never acknowledged the one I sent nor sent me one in return. I had so much fun making it, too. Besides, my thumb is healed well enough to spin now..  Any takers?


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Nellie, I missed the original exchange and I'll exchange with you or whoever else jumps in. Let me know the details. 

Ann (Polly is my dog)


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Nellie, I'm very sorry that the exchange didn't work well for you. If for some reason, you and Ann can't come up with a solution, please let me know.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Same thing happened to me. My person stopped posting in March, so I suspect it was one of those 'life gets in the way' situations. Such is life.


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

This sounds interesting, even though I can't spin (and I assum that's what we are talking about). Very embarrassing story ... took spinning & weaving course and the teacher (very diplomatically) suggested I go back to weaving. I just could not get the hang of spinning! And now there are sheep next door to me and the wool just goes in the compost pile!!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

OffGrid, lol! I heard tell that some ladies who couldn't spin just bought some yarn.  

Well, hmmm! Should I just start a new exchange? Ann, Madame and WR and me?? Anyone else? Should I start a new thread?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That is up to you Nellie. If you feel the need to go right ahead.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm game.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I guess I don't understand the rules of this exchange as yet. Can someone please just say what this is all about? I might be interested as I have yarn and fiber that I don't have any project for.
-Catherine


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, I'll start a new thread.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Nellie - I have to send you an apology! I was hoping that your partner would eventually send you the package as promised - but with such an extended time that has gone by, it probably won't happen. This just burns me up, because it isn't a hard thing to put together and if someone truly has no intention of following through - I really wish they wouldn't sign up. I would be more than willing to put together a ball for you if you send me your mailing addy. I am so sorry that we didn't have a perfect turn out for the first MYB swap. Madame I would also extend this offer to you. I feel responsible since I was the one to organize the swap. 

Also wanted to throw something out there as an idea. Since we are doing a few swaps during the year, I think it is important that the mods set up some kind of a naughty swappers list for those who sign up, they recieve there package, but don't send one out in return. In the Irish Hiking exchange, I sent my scarf to my partner but never received one from the person who was suppost to send to me. I pmed her here as did the organizer of the group and she said it would be a couple of weeks. Well it has been more than a couple of weeks and I have never received anything. I think if a person flakes on sending for one exchange/swap, they shouldn't be able to sign up again. What do you all think?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Nellie, I feel bad for you and hate seeing you out the yarn and surprises. I'd be quite pleased to send you a little something from too large to mention stash. Check your pm's.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

northprairiegirl,

So far there have been 3 swaps on this forum. In each one there was 1 or 2 people who didn't complete their end of it. So that wont be too hard to keep track of. 
I really dont think we need to make a naughtyswappers list, at least not 'formally'. I doubt those who didn't follow through will sign up for a second swap. 
All of that can be handled very privately with discretion. 

(& you never told ME that you hadn't gotten your scarf...just saying.) 
I assumed you got it.  

Swappers!

I would encourage everybody who is participating to keep the thread going.
Come on here and visit a little. 
Post when you send it out. Post when other people say they sent yours. Post when you GET it. Stuff like that.
It is harrowing to organise something and worry about people not following through. 
When they pop into the thread, then you know they are present.

Also, if you sign up and then CANNOT follow through, just tell the organiser. No big deal. Other arrangements can be made. 
That happened in the first KAL I organised. There were no hard feelings. Life happens. 
I would hate for THAT person to feel like they are on a 'naughty swapper list', because there were extenuating circumstances. Ouchie ones. 

This is such a generous and sweet group of people, and there is always a small element of risk.

Nellie,

I am not going to participate in this swap though. I will read about it, and enjoy it vicariously. :grin: 
Maybe someday, after I get either a wheel or a credit card. :gaptooth:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

A thought from someone that's been doing swaps a long time on the quilting section. We've had this problem with quilt swaps.
The best thing we found on doing a swap was to
1. require at least a post or two a week per person during the swap so you can keep up with each other.
2. when mailing, have a delivery confirmation and post the DC numbers. This is for two reasons a./ proves something was mailed and when and b./ there have been a few post offices that were having a time getting the mail out without loosing it, etc.

We have not had as many problems since we have those two rules in place.
Also, if they do not follow through, in quilt swaps, they are not allowed to swap again. (except now we had an amnesty year).

Just some ideas - 
If you need help consult with Marchwind, etc.

Angie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks you two  I didn't participate in this swap last time and I don't think I will this time either. I do look at the thread but do not necessarily ready every post. I would appreciate it if there is ever a problem with any of these swaps or any time someone agrees to do something and they don't follow through. As GAM says I do not think it is necessary to have a naughty list but it would be nice if I was told of a problem. I would be able to spot any patterns from a particular person.

Having said that. I think this is also one of those risks that comes with something like this. It is sad that there are some people who can't follow through, for whatever reason. It's an At Your Own Risk type of thing.If it bothers you that this happens and you are worried it might happen to you, well, then, don't do the swap.

We have a great group here and as far as problems go on HT this is really pretty minor.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

NorthPrairieGir,
Don't worry about it. I don't think it was deliberate on my partner's part...something happened, and such is life. I haven't lost any sleep over it.
OffGrid, the last one was exchanging a ball of yarn with little trinkets in the ball. Some spun it, some bought it.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

In my forums, I'm a real stickler on these things. Everyone understands that life some times takes us in a direction we sure never planned for and, a swap is the last thing on your mind; however, who among us doesn't have drama, problems, worries, gets busy, or have issues -- yet every one else manages to follow through on their commitments.

I guess that's my problem with the whole thing, when you sign up, you're making a _commitment_ and others are _depending on you_. You don't let them down!

Unless someone is dead or in intensive care, there is no reason someone can't contact either a mod, their swap partner, or post a short note in the swap thread to give them a heads up that there is a problem. It's that having no regard for the commitment they made, nor that they hurt or disappoint their swap partner (without a word from them or some untruthful excuse), that irks the tarnation out of me! 

IMHO, they should be banned from any future swaps so they don't do it again to someone else. How I handle it is, I just keep a "swap banned list". No one on the forum has to see it (although I've been really tempted to post a few of them...lol), but that way, I can check on who's signed up and make sure no one who is banned is allowed to participate. Every couple of years I've decided to do a 'year of jubilee' - forgiveness and being dropped from the banned list; because people should get a second chance after paying the penalty. But if they ever do it again, they will never participate in another swap -- ever.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I never got my scarf from the Irish Cable Hiking scarf KAL either. I figure that is just the risk you take. We e-mailed a few times, but she always had a lot of stuff going on. I'd have been happy with yarn if there wasn't time to knit up the scarf. Oh well.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

yankeeterrier said:


> I never got my scarf from the Irish Cable Hiking scarf KAL either. I figure that is just the risk you take. We e-mailed a few times, but she always had a lot of stuff going on. I'd have been happy with yarn if there wasn't time to knit up the scarf. Oh well.


Seriously? argh.

I have been wondering what that girl is up to lately. I havent seen her here for awhile. I guess this explains it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a few ideas along these lines. I'll be starting a new thread about doing swaps in the future.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> krimenently! Its an epidemic! :shocked: That would be sooooooooo disappointing! :sob:
> 
> I sincerely hope everyone is okay - terrible things really do happen and I pray thats not the issue - hopefully "life" just came first and now -since so much time has passed, they are just so embarrassed that they have just, well, drifted away. :shrug:
> 
> ...


Especially when they've been logged in. That's what I never understand and what started my banning them. :huh:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have posted this thread, please go and read it everyone. I would appreciate all of your input. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=353632


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

egads, I really started something. You know, honestly, on one hand, I thought, "sheesh, so you get busy, you could at least back out of it so there is not someone waiting and waiting." But on the other hand, I wonder if my partner is ok? She hasn't posted on HT at all since March, last I checked. I hope nothing terrible happened.

I'm a bit embarrassed with so many offers to send me yarn.. I really appreciate it, but truly, I'd love to just have the chance to do another swap. Half the fun was making it for the other person. I'd really like to do that again. But I mean, if ya'll have yarn that's just burning a hole in your pocket.... I might be convinced to take it off your hands... lololol the addiction has to be fed....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Nellie,

I think this was a bridge we were just going to have to cross, if we want to do swaps. You just happened to be the first to say, "Look, a bridge!" :grin:
I also get concerned then I havent heard for certain posters here for months. I really hope everything is okay with them.
Sincerely. 

I will admit that I am not a big fan of RULES. I mean, sheesh. It is just sticks and string, really. 
However, I suppose these issues do need to be addressed. I dont think it is even the same as the quilt swaps,
where a whole quilt depends on everyone doing their part..? 

I am not going to let it prevent me from doing swaps here though. I LOVE to knit stuff and give it away. :gaptooth:
Gettting someone elses work in return is a thrill too, but not the major part of it for me.

I do believe that what goes around comes around, and would rather be on the generous side of it,
when it comes down to counting the stitches I have made or dropped in my life. 

Have a fun swap! Everyone take pictures!!! :grin:


----------

